# RS4



## stevefitz (May 14, 2002)

how many ex tt owners have bought rs4's? i know thorney and howard have is there anymore?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Blimey, that was quick. I didn't think there was any demand for an RS4 forum etc?

1 week to go before I get mine, and still got a few parts for sale.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

RS's !!!!

oh my !.... didn't knwo it was based on the seat / skoda..TT platform ? .. is it ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

Looks like some of you guys have seen the light ;D
Cheers
jr


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

How do i get my signature on here?
Cheers
jr


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Was amongst earliest to make swap. Took delivery of Avus/black hi tech RS4. AUK import number 6 in '99 or '00 ( I forget). Â This followed the a mk 1 TT. Â Sold it in Sep '00 and regret it (the Rs4 not the TT which I was pleased to see the back of).

I am awaiting indication from David Alcroft (AUK A4 Product Manager) as to plans for new RS4; allegedly fitted with 450hp 4.2 V8 biturbo and running gear from RS6. Â Want one. 

Talk is of 03, but 04 seems more probable. Â I ordered RS4 mk1 2 years prior to delivery when I was driving an S4.

Note to our hosts. Â Nice to see other model forums. ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

Excellent

I like this forum more and more ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just trying to understand what is the RS and the S in Audis.

Am I correct that the RS are the Avants and the S are the saloons?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

No

S cars are fast
RS cars are offensively fast

S4 in both saloon and estate.
RS4 estate only (I think!)

RS6 saloon and estate


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> RS4 estate only
> 
> RS6 saloon and estate


Correct. Top of class that man ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Next RS4 may be saloon and estate so I hear.

Anyone know breeders of 2G labradors? 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Next RS4 may be saloon and estate so I hear.

Anyone know breeders of 2G labradors? 8)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> Correct. Top of class that man Â


Thanks Thorney Â ;D

Hope you enjoy the RS4. Still working out how to have a TT that is as quick as a standard RS4 by the middle of next year at the latest...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Paul,

So the R identifies "brutal force" then! ;D

Does S stands for Sport? What R stands for?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

RS = ridiculous speed


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)




----------

